# Help Please!!!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI girlies

I start my d/r sniff on sunday and since last Thurs i have had really bad thrush. I usually suffer once a month but this time I have tried eveything to treat it but nothing is working! (usually get it b4 my period but where i havent been aloud one this month i dont think its helping).
Pharmacist told me to go to doctors but if they give me something will it interfere with my nasal spray?  
Anyone had this??
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, sorry, I dont know anything other than natural yoghurt, but just wanted to bump this up for you cos I know its driving you mad. 
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Sorry i cant help any more than Kate with the natural yoghurt!

Have u looked at complementary therapies there may be something natural there or if not post on peer support the ladies may be able to offer some advice

Alternatively contact the clinic for some suggestions or ur gp

Sorry cant help more honey

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry not a help as havent suffered with this before but i have heard from others that natural yogurt is suppose to do the trick hunnie.Hope it sorts itself out soon awww what a pain in the  having to put up with it every month 

Love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls....its way past the natural yogurt stage!!!
Went to docs and he prescribed me something-i just have to let clinic know. 
Hope to god its cleared in a couple of days ready to start tx!!
Thanks to u all
xx


----------

